# What brand do you own the most of?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I was curious so looked it up for me. It's Partagas by 2:1 over the next closest which is VR, Bolivar, Monte, Cohiba and HU pretty tightly bunched.

Edit: Oops.. box count vs cigar totals.. those 50 cabs really addup.

Top 10 in Dec. order

Partagas
Punch 
Monte
Bolivar
HU
RA
HDM
Cohiba
Por Larranaga
ERDM


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

1- Monte
2- Partagas
3- Cohiba
4- San Cristobal


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

used to be Bolivar till I kept smoking them  now there really is no clear winner


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dave, I thought you owned every cigar that was made!!:r:r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bolivar
RA
Cohiba
Upmann
ERDM


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bolivar
Hoyo's
Punch


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

At this point, it is Tatuaje followed closely by Monte and then Bolivar with Punch Gran Puro just out of the money.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't know how to count.... 







Actually ... things are pretty balance at the moment -- probably about the same amount of Punch, QdO, RyJ, Partagas, and Trini. Maybe Partagas and RyJ have a slight edge; but that's mainly because I'm planning.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Numbers wise it's Fuente's since I bought a box of Exquisitos last night and they're 50 per box. 

Ashtons come in second

RP comes in third.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Numbers wise it's Fuente's since I bought a box of Exquisitos last night and they're 50 per box.
> 
> Ashtons come in second
> 
> RP comes in third.


*cough* Habanos Lounge *cough*


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

The Professor said:


> *cough* Habanos Lounge *cough*


Fuente makes an Exquisito. No gerbils here not worth the risk.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Fuente makes an Exquisito. No gerbils here not worth the risk.


OK ... the more direct approach:

This thread is in the Habanos Only Lounge. Fuente is not Habanos.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

The Professor said:


> OK ... the more direct approach:
> 
> This thread is in the Habanos Only Lounge. Fuente is not Habanos.


I am sorry. This is what happens when you just cruise the New Posts without looking at what forum they are in.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Bolivar


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Camacho far in the lead, then probably Gurkha, JdN, and then a various mix.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Partagas

Bolivar


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Dunhill......no joke!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Trini's
Boli's
Partagas
Monty's
Misc others


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Dunhill......*no joke*!


Oh ... I trust you're not joking. That's why I'm crying instead of laughing.  :chk


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Montecristo. 
Ramon Allones.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

good question...not sure...so i will guess

(1)partagas...by a long shot i have the most variety in this brand and probably in numbers also

(2)bolivar...three sizes and a pretty large stash of each...the brand i smoke the most of for sure

for three and four...maybe a tie 

upmann and allones...perhaps slightly more upmann's

derrek


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ERDM, Partagas, VR, Boli. Piedra's..


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Probably RP stuff but am leaning harder toward Padron when I can.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Montecristo,Diplomatico,Bolivar,RyJ.


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

Montecristo (mostly #2)
Partagas (mostly PSD4 with some Coronas Seniors tubes)
A scattering of Cohiba, Hoyo de Monterrey, Fonseca, and Bolivar


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

novasurf said:


> Montecristo.
> Ramon Allones.


:tpd:


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Dunhill......no joke!


Bastage!

.. top2 in taste but cant break the top 10 in count.

Wanna trade for some pedestrian?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ratters said:


> Camacho far in the lead, then probably Gurkha, JdN, and then a various mix.


See post #12. 



nozero said:


> Probably RP stuff but am leaning harder toward Padron when I can.


Ditto. :r

*Partagas
Bolivar
H. Upmann*


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Bastage!
> 
> .. top2 in taste but cant break the top 10 in count.
> 
> Wanna trade for some pedestrian?


Yeah, but we'd all like to know what quantity they'd need to break the top 10 in your humidors? How many Party's exactly take place in the Klug's residence?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dvickery said:


> good question...not sure...so i will guess
> 
> (1)partagas...by a long shot i have the most variety in this brand and probably in numbers also
> 
> ...


Understanable difference is VR came along towards the end of your freefall. Would have been the same for me a year or so ago. Went real deep on Bolis high up the slope. For some reason I occasionally wake up and say WTF why don't you have more RA's? Bugs me for a few weeks even while the concerns should have been alleviated by my simultaneous and repeated actions. Sooner or later the itch goes away. Then something comes up, a review, a thread, a cigar smoked with a friend. And the waking urges return. This time it might be Montecristo. And the pattern repeats. Three years this has been going on.

Made a new years resolution. Been good so far. A self imposed limit vs a moratorium. Monday will have one in the bank. Anyhoo... of all the brands, I own the least amount of Cuaba. Followed by Fonseca. Not sure why that is. Oh shit!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Rob't Burns by far. Followed closely by White Owls and Van Dycks.

On the more traditional side; I think the list would be in order of:

Bolivar
ERDM
Partagas
Upmann


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Partagas, by a long shot. About 25% of my collection. Behind that are Punch, Bolivar, Ramon Allones, and Montecristo. Dunhills and Davidoffs? Only about 3%.

Bruce - very nice! Envious does not even begin to describe it.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Partagas by a long shot. I think the 8 cabs of lonsdales and 10 boxes of coronas has something to do with it. I'm doing an inventory this weekend and am interested to see what number two is going to be.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Simplified said:


> Partagas by a long shot. I think the 8 cabs of lonsdales and 10 boxes of coronas has something to do with it. I'm doing an inventory this weekend and am interested to see what number two is going to be.


The newly infected! :r

It's nice not getting the looks and comments anymore.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

La Gloria Cubana


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Partagas
PL
Boli

Dunhill?? Lord, I wish! :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Partagas and Bolivars here.

Montes are third.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Partagas and Bolivars here.
> 
> *Montes are third*.


Blasphemy, Richard!  :r


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

H. Upmann > Partagas > Hoyo > Bolivar > Cohiba > Fonseca


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Rocky Patels and Olivas for me. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Rocky Patels and Olivas for me. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Blasphemy, Richard!  :r


Taste change, Like the Bolis a bit more now.....:hn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> Yeah, but we'd all like to know what quantity they'd need to break the top 10 in your humidors?


662 would do it. But that may be off. Still need to inventory the old cab.



RPB67 said:


> Taste change, Like the Bolis a bit more now.....:hn


Fire sale on Monte $4's!


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Equal split between top two
1 - RyJ
1 - Partagas
3 - Bolivar
4 - Vegas Robaina
5 - HdM
6 - Cuaba


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Vegueros
Jose L Piedra
Los Statos
La Troya

No Joke!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Due to me being relatively new to this slope, and a recent fondness for a certain varnished box. 

I will say SCdLH, followed by Bolivar.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Montecristos followed by Partagas


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Taste change, Like the Bolis a bit more now.....:hn


It happens...I probably enjoy some of the Upmann line as much as I do the Partagas these days...Bolis too.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bolis by a large lead
ERDM
Partagas
Cohiba
RYJ
Por Larranaga


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

It's pretty even between Partagas & Piedra here... Snow covering the golf course has definitely slowed my JLP consumption.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Punch and Partagas top it but to close to declare a winner. After that I'm all over the board.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Simplified said:


> Partagas by a long shot. I think the 8 cabs of lonsdales and 10 boxes of coronas has something to do with it. I'm doing an inventory this weekend and am interested to see what number two is going to be.


LOL! I thought that I was the only crazy one stocking-up on Partagas Lonsdale cabs (I think I have 11 or 12)! Good to know that I have company!! :tu


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

1. Bolivar
2. RYJ
3. Upmann/Partagas/HDM tie
4. Cohiba
5. Trini
1042. Cremosa (yeah, I know this is a Habanos only thread)


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

RyJ
Monte
Diplomatico
SCDLH
Bolivar
Partagas


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Por Larranaga
Montecristo
Bolivar
Hoping to increase the list in 08 :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bolivar
HDM
RASS


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

I think bolivar for me, but dont have too many boxes...YET!:ss


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bolivar
Partagas
ERdM
Monte
Cohiba
RA


----------



## Artie97 (Nov 3, 2004)

Cohibas :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like HDM for me, but only by 1/2 a box; I have 1 1/2 boxes of HDM. Everything else I only have one box of.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Monte
Cohiba
Partagas


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Boli's for the moment.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Rocky Patel.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Rocky Patels and Olivas for me. :ss


SEE POST #12

For me...

Quintero ( I found a deal and stocked up)
La Flor de Cano
Partagas


----------



## Dblbogie (Nov 2, 2006)

1. Bolivar
2. RA
3. HdM
4. Partagas
5. RyJ
6. Monte
7. San Cristobal
8. VR
etc. etc


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

RYJ,HDM, and cohiba are all tied.:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> For some reason I occasionally wake up and say WTF why don't you have more RA's?


That's how I wake up every day!

1) Saint Luis Rey
2) Ramon Allones
3) Everything else way down


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

1 - Partagas
2 - Trinidad
3 - RyJ
4 - VR, PL, Cohiba, JL, 
5 - various sticks and partials of everything else


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> That's how I wake up every day!
> 
> 1) Saint Luis Rey
> 2) Ramon Allones
> 3) Everything else way down


Why doesn't that surprise me? :r

Partagas for me, by a long shot. Rafael Gonzalez is probably the closest contender.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Once upon a time, Cohibas ruled my humidor.
Thanks to my daughter, I got poorer and away went all the Cohibas.
Nowadays, Boli's rule.
Not so bad seconds after all.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Partagas closely followed by H.Uppman


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

parti followed by monti then everything else


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce said:


> Dunhill......no joke!


:tu:tu:tu Davidoff, followed by Dunhill.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> :tu:tu:tu Davidoff, followed by Dunhill.


We love and hate you both. :tu:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> We love and hate you both. :tu:ss


:tpd::ss:tu


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Edit: Oops.. box count vs cigar totals.. those 50 cabs really addup.
> 
> Top 10 in Dec. order
> 
> ...


SS2's???:chk


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Cohiba followed closely by Upmann & Partagas.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I updated my spreadsheet, and I was amazed to see that I had a tie between Bolivar and Cohiba for the top spot in my inventory. H Upmann was a close 3rd, with Punch and SCdH rounding out the top 5 (isn't anyone else addicted to those 2003 La Fuerza's?)

I was most surprised to see that Trinidad had dropped out of my top 10. I guess it's time for more fundadores!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

raisin said:


> SS2's???:chk


Yup 4 of em. Plus the regionals add up quick.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Yup 4 of em. Plus the regionals add up quick.


Yeah, the sure do! Those Asia Pacific super robustos and swiss robustos and SS2s and SS1s...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

RYJ is definitly #1 in my collection


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

this pic from my inventory workbook doesn't show all brands, but it is indicative of my favoring upmann, partagas, por larranaga and ramon allones...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> this pic from my inventory workbook doesn't show all brands, but it is indicative of my favoring upmann, partagas, por larranaga and ramon allones...


If didn't know any better, I'd swear that you were as anal as someone who attended the University of Chicago GSB such as myself!

Good to see you around, Ron! :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> If didn't know any better, I'd swear that you were as anal as someone who attended the University of Chicago GSB such as myself!
> 
> *Good to see you around, Ron! * :tu


:tpd: i like the graph..

for me its

Partagas
H.Upmann
Monte
Boli
RyJ


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1. Punch
2. R&J


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

chibnkr said:


> If didn't know any better, I'd swear that you were as anal as someone who attended the University of Chicago GSB such as myself!


Class of 1991! hehehe! Great to see you M! Saw Sean here yesterday for a cigar, talked about you: mr. nice guy! See you in Chicago in 2008!

Ron


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Partagas
Por Larranaga
Los Statos
SCdlH
LGC
Montecristo
Trinidad

my list has nothing to do with what I like the most, collection's just so small the stuff at the top is the stuff that tastes like crap at the moment, the good stuff lower cuz it gets smoked


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

ucmba said:


> Class of 1991! hehehe! Great to see you M! Saw Sean here yesterday for a cigar, talked about you: mr. nice guy! See you in Chicago in 2008!
> 
> Ron


Any time! The Humidor is always open for you! :tu


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

Hoyo de Moneterrey is #1, Montecristo #2, and probably R y J at #3.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Boli then cohiba followed by monte then partagas then everything else..


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Bolivar, Partagas, HdM, Cohiba, La Gloria Cubana... that covers it I think.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Montecristo is my most represented brand with Partagas a close second.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Cremosa and Tamborils,......... wait,........., god why didn't I read post #12? :chk


1) Sancho Panza
2) ERDM
3) Partagas
4) Punch

The rest is a cluster f*** of random CCs. This just reminds me I need more Bolivars. The above list is ever changing.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

OK, I'm game.

Cohiba
Partagas
RyJ
Punch
Monte
Boli
HdM
VR
SCdH
ERdM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Cremosa and Tamborils,......... wait,........., god why didn't I read post #12? :chk
> 
> 1) Sancho Panza
> 2) ERDM
> ...


Tristan loves his Sancho Panzas! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Tristan loves his Sancho Panzas! :tu


and his clusterf*cks.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> and his clusterf*cks.


F*ck Me!!! :r


----------



## BlueWaterStogie (Nov 23, 2007)

When I'm not in the States, *cough*, an equal number of RA and Partagas have been known to find their way into my humidor. The problem is they keep meeting fiery deaths.

The plan is to have a 2:1 ratio of RA to Partagas.

BWS


----------



## drvr01 (Aug 22, 2007)

Royal Jamaican <2002
Fonseca
House Brands


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drvr01 said:


> Royal Jamaican <2002
> Fonseca
> House Brands


See post #12.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> See post #12.


:tu LOL!


----------



## drvr01 (Aug 22, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> See post #12.


Yup. My bad


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drvr01 said:


> Yup. My bad


No sweat, just messin' with ya.


----------



## drvr01 (Aug 22, 2007)

I`m trying to set up my first trade with my buddy rottenzombie. I have picked out a Royal Jamaican Lonsdale I been aging for four years. A Partagas 150. Partagas 160. La Aurora Platinum. And a six month old Jr Alternative Partagas Lonsdale.


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitly RyJ. I've procured about 3 boxes of #1's a box of #2's and 2 boxes of #3's. When I leave Iraq, I'm gonna have about 12 boxes of RyJ's, and a couple boxes of Punch.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Partagas
Bolivar
HdM
RA
all others

Geez, I'm like a living cliche of the popular brands. I'm making a resolution to branch out in 08.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Tristan loves his Sancho Panzas! :tu





The Professor said:


> and his clusterf*cks.


Guilty! :chk :r



wij said:


> I'm making a resolution to branch out in 08.


Now *THAT* is my kind of New Year's resolution! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drvr01 said:


> I`m trying to set up my first trade with my buddy rottenzombie. I have picked out a Royal Jamaican Lonsdale I been aging for four years. A Partagas 150. Partagas 160. La Aurora Platinum. And a six month old Jr Alternative Partagas Lonsdale.


It is not acceptable on CS to ask for trades for Habanos. Please refrain from doing so...Thanks.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Curious question Dave, caused me to pause and take account of goings on in my coolidor - thanks (I think)!

Boli being displaced by RA
RA - SCC is my fav daily smoke
Cohiba - nice variety
Punch - need to restock


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

For me it's:

Fuente - all lines including Anjejo, Opus.
Ashton - mostly Classic, Heritage, Cabinet
RP - '90, '92, Edge. p


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Partagas
Ramon Allones
Jose L. Piedra
-------------
Fuente
Padron

I need to venture out more into the 'boutique' habanos


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

my humidor is full of post # 12's hahaha
:r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Probably H Upmann for me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

VR, I burn through Famosos like candy! I don't really keep a very good inventory system pretty much a mix of everything else.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Partagas
Vegas Robiana
Ramon Allones
Punch
Bolivar
...would be the top five for me.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Bolivar, no doubt ....followed by Punch, then Monte (only Petit Edmundo boxes)


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

RYJ
Boli
JLP :r
HU
Trini
SLR
SCDLH
ERDM
HDM
FDC
Party
PL
VR

I love cigars :ss


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm pretty much well balanced, as attributed to my super ocd rotation. 

Lead right now 

RyJ just because of xmas present
VR
Por Larr 
Bolivar
MC
ScDlH


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bolivar
Hoyo
H Upman


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

php007 said:


> Avo
> Fuente products
> Boilvar


See post #12.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

php007 said:


> Boilvar


 *Boil*var? Does this brand show Simon Bolivar's portrait, but modified with acne problems? :r :chk


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> See post #12.





Tristan said:


> *Boil*var? Does this brand show Simon Bolivar's portrait, but modified with acne problems? :r :chk


Corrections have been made.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> VR, I burn through Famosos like candy! I don't really keep a very good inventory system pretty much a mix of everything else.


mmm. this sounds particularly rough :ss

You know, If i had plenty of dollars to spend on pedestrian smokes (as dave calls em)

My humi would probably be full of slrs, ramon allones, vrs, partagas, bolivar and maybe rafael gonzalez- though i dont know in what order.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> mmm. this sounds particularly rough :ss
> 
> You know, If i had plenty of dollars to spend on pedestrian smokes (as dave calls em)
> 
> My humi would probably be full of slrs, ramon allones, vrs, partagas, bolivar and maybe rafael gonzalez- though i dont know in what order.


LIES! We all know that once you get back into the swing of things your going to buy nothing but Guantanameras. Admit it.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Probably Cohiba but it's not my favorite smoke.
I'd like to say Davidoff or Dunhill...or...Don Candido or Flor del Punto.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Cohiba, then Monte, then RA


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

The most of ? .. unbanded & unbranded


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> LIES! We all know that once you get back into the swing of things your going to buy nothing but Guantanameras. Admit it.


yep. those and vegueros.
mmmm.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Padron
RASCC
Partagas
and a bunch of tagalongs...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

- Partagas
- H.Upmann
- Bolivar
- Romeo y Julieta

That's my top 4 in quantity. :tu

- Montecristo
- Cuaba
- Juan Lopez
- Vegas Robaina
- Hoyo De Monterrey 

Have only a couple cigars difference between them. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> yep. those and vegueros.
> mmmm.


Gots to keep that voice good and harsh for band. Lord knows smoking a Guant will make you sound like an 80 yr old jersey grandma :r


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like Boli wins by a hair, with Por Larranaga and Partagas close 2nds


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Bolivar followed by H.Upmann, but we're talking pretty small numbers here.. :]


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Monte 20%
Partagas 10%
Cohiba 10%
Flor De Cano 5%
H.Upmann 5%
Punch 5%
Ramon Allones 5%
ERDM 5%
RyJ 5%

Other 30% spread over the other brands.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Partagas, then Bolivars, then Cohibas.

Dang, sounds pretty boring, I think I need to invest in some VR or Trinidads.

:ss


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Gots to keep that voice good and harsh for band. Lord knows smoking a Guant will make you sound like an 80 yr old jersey grandma :r


my favorite sound in the whole entire world :hn :r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

1.Bolivar and Montecristo are tied for 1st.
2.Partagas
3.Trinidad


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Partigas
Bolivar
Vegas Robaina



~S


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I got some shockers on my list.

Parties
Monte
Cohiba

sounds so boring but the humi looks so good


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Bumping this thread to reflect inventory changes....



Mr.Maduro said:


> 1. Punch
> 2. R&J


1) H. Upmann
2) Punch
3) Romeo yJulieta
4) Partagas, Bolivar, Por Larrañaga, Ramon Allones, Montecristo (similar quantities) 
5) Cohiba, Rafael Gonzales, Hoyo de Monterrey (similar quantities)


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is what I've been smoking the last several months:

Cohiba
MC
Bolivar


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Now I would have to say Los Statos Delirios. 

Good deal = humi full of garbage. :hn


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Now I would have to say Los Statos Delirios.
> Good deal = humi full of garbage. :hn


:r Me too, bumped them up to #3. I think it would be funny if people didn't know about the deal and we did not mention it, and they would think, "WTF, why do these people have so many Los Statos? Are they really that good?"

1.Montectisto
2.Partagas
3.Los Statos (BTW, they're not great, but not garbage either :2)
4/5/6.Rafael Gonzalez/Cohiba/Hoyo (all real close)


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Easy enough for me:

Punch by quite a way (something about having purchased 9 boxes of RS12 and 4 boxes of Super Robustos)
Cohiba
Partagas (tho these two are close)
QDO (6 boxes of Clara Coronas pushes out there)

Everything else is kinda onesy twosey but I've become a big fan of the SCDLH El Morro, there will be more of this brand in my future.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Boli
Upmann
RYJ Punch
:ss


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bolivar
Hoyo
Ramone Allones
Cohiba


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

1. HDM (darn that du Prince deal!!)
2. Punch
3. Trinidad
4. LFdC (darn that Selectos deal!!)
5. Partagas


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

landhoney said:


> :r Me too, bumped them up to #3. I think it would be funny if people didn't know about the deal and we did not mention it, and they would think, "WTF, why do these people have so many Los Statos? Are they really that good?"
> 
> 1.Montectisto
> 2.Partagas
> ...





romwarrior said:


> 1. HDM (darn that du Prince deal!!)
> 2. Punch
> 3. Trinidad
> 4. *LFdC (darn that Selectos deal!!)*
> 5. Partagas


I wonder how many people just buy to buy because it's a good deal? Without ever trying one first.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

hk3 said:


> I wonder how many people just buy to buy because it's a good deal? Without ever trying one first.


Yep, the Selectos were a total blind buy. At a buck apiece it was an easy gamble. If they are bad I can just give them to friends who don't care a lick about cigars but just want to say they smoked a Cuban. But there were some semi-positive comments here about them so I have faith!!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

At this point, the list is shaking out this way

1. Partagas by a mile
2. HDM
3. SP
4. many others more or less tied


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

romwarrior said:


> Yep, the Selectos were a total blind buy. At a buck apiece it was an easy gamble. If they are bad I can just give them to friends who don't care a lick about cigars but just want to say they smoked a Cuban. But there were some semi-positive comments here about them so I have faith!!


I actually like the Selectos. They kick the Delirios' ass by far in my book. :2


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

1. Bolivar
2. Cohiba
3. RyJ/Punch/Partagas tied.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

AF Anejo's
Opus X

San Cristobal de la Havana
H Upmann


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Ramon Allones
2. Bolivar
3. Cohiba

All tasty! :dr


----------



## BroncoHorvath (Aug 7, 2008)

Monte's (#2, #3, Edmundo) 
Punch (Punch, DC)
Robaina (Unico)
Hoyo (DC)
Bolivar (RC)


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Partagas
H. Upmann
HDM and Bolivar are tied for third


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Right now, Los Statos.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Right now, *Los Statos*.


I've got a few boxes from '99. Still a great deal and decent smoke for the price!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Punch
Montecristo
Por Larrañaga
Partagas
H. Upmann
Bolivar
Le Hoyo
Los Statos
LGC
RyJ
SLR
ERdM
Cuaba
Rafael Gonzales
La Corona
Cohiba
San Cristobal


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Monte's and Cohiba's are the only ones I have in multiple boxes.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Costa said:


> Monte's and Cohiba's are the only ones I have in multiple boxes.


Thats the way to do it.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

hk3 said:


> I wonder how many people just buy to buy because it's a good deal? Without ever trying one first.


:r I bet 1/2 my sticks (say 750) were bought without tying first. the beauty of Cubans is if you don't like them, let them sit for 5 years; they'll be totally different :ss


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

1. Bolivar, by a mile
2. HDM
3. Padron
4. Partagas
5. Punch
6. Pepin


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I have 2 Bolivars, so it is the most prominant Cuban marca in my humidor 
Followed by an H. Upmann, a Rafael Gonzalez, a Hoyo de Monterrey and a Punch.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

MC
Cohiba
Bolivar


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

quinteros and JLPs. they're my everyday smoke. imho, you can't beat the bang for your buck on these.:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

HDM (the Du Prince deal) 
Punch
then it's a toss up between Boli and Partagas


----------

